# please help me ID this scale!



## lietzke (Aug 22, 2014)

First time poster here. I'm thinking about helping my kid get into the world of model trains and saw a layout that we both liked at a recent model train show. I jotted down the layout but I failed to ask anyone at the show what scale this was. Could anyone help point me in the right direction? Also, what kind of cars are those? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lietzke said:


> First time poster here. I'm thinking about helping my kid get into the world of model trains and saw a layout that we both liked at a recent model train show. I jotted down the layout but I failed to ask anyone at the show what scale this was. Could anyone help point me in the right direction? Also, what kind of cars are those? Thanks a lot!!


Welcome to the site.
That is O scale but is O/27 track.
True O track is a little bit higher and the tubes are beefier.
O/27 track the tube is lighter and a hair shorter.









Here is a site for O/27 info for the new guy.
http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm

But don't be afraid to ask if you need to here.

What your showing is O/27.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If your starting new I would suggest getting the O track.
How much room can you dedicate to the table?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Ed has shown it is 027 track. Some folks get confused
by 0 gauge and 027 gauge. You can run 0 gauge trains on
either, the width of the rails is the same. The rail height
and curve radius are different.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well he is either confused or bashful?
Was here today and didn't say a word?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Came back again and said nothing?:dunno:

Maybe because no one answered his other question?

Those are called inspection cars, a great variety were made.
check out some here,
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/10/cool-road-rail-vehicles.html

The other 2 are called hand cars, you pump the handle and the car went down the rails. I guess you can say that they were the first inspection cars.

OK?


----------



## lietzke (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the responses - it's exactly the info I was looking for! The layout that we saw at the show was on a 4x8 sheet of plywood, and I don't have room for much more without selling some pinball machines (the other hobby). I'm still reading up on some of the links you provided. I'm sure I'll have some more questions later. Thanks again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are some plans for a 4x8 if you want to look.
It should keep your child occupied.
http://www.thortrains.net/new0271a.html
There are more, that is the site I listed in the above post.

But for O trains an 8x8 would be even better. You tight on space or money?
If you have the space you add on gradually, build a small running layout to run with the thought in mind of adding on later, little by little.

Don't be afraid to ask if you need to know.
Just answer too.


----------



## lietzke (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm tight on space but if we end up really getting into trains I can make more space later. Time to go look on ebay for track...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lietzke said:


> I'm tight on space but if we end up really getting into trains I can make more space later. Time to go look on ebay for track...


What kind of track are you going to look for?
You know the difference now?
Most O/27 tube track has brown ties and like the picture I showed you it is smaller in height and the tube is thinner.
Most O has black ties ( there are exceptions) the tube is a little higher in height and the tube is beefier.

If your going for the O tube track search e bay for O track. Don't bid on the O/27. But watch it as some will list the O/27 as O. If they have brown ties you can almost bet that they are O/27 and not O track.

A little bit more money you can get Gargraves, nice track more ties and they have flex track for making curves.
http://www.gargraves.com/flextrack.html
Hook them up to Ross switches (they say a little more reliable) and your set.
http://www.rossswitches.com/

I wish I had gone with those 2 before I dumped bucks into the O and O/27, I am running both together right now.

Lionel has what they call Fastrack too, http://www.lionel.com/Products/Finder/SearchResults.cfm?doAction=Browse&CategoryID=528
You can find lots cheaper on e bay.

MTH has track too, http://www.legacystation.com/mth-track
I can't say much for MTH or Fastrack I never owned any.

Atlas has O too, http://www.atlaso.com/o3railnstrack.htm
I never had this either.

Take your time and decide, learn the difference before you go and buy.
Like I said for a little more money Gargraves and Ross in the way to go. Made in the USA too. :smilie_daumenpos:

Look at these and think about it.
How much space (in measurements) can you afford to the table?

I will be on and off, working on the RR right now.

Some say O/27 suck, so I made this crummy video showing some O/27 switching operation. Some trains will not navigate the O/27 switches as they are too big for the switches some won't work on the O/27 track. 
That is why I am recommending O track. Most O/27 trains will run on the O but a lot of O trains won't run on the O/27. A little confusing until you learn the differences.
Also the largest curves you can work in are best too as the larger trains can't go around the smaller radius.
See, It shows the difference in the radius of the curves, O/72 & 36 & 31 only come in O track, for the tube track. See the difference in the size? O/54 comes in the o/27 track, it is the largest curve you can get in the O/27 tube track, a lot of trains will work on this size. Some might look a little funny going around the curves because of the overhang.








Ed's Crummy video #4 (all Lionel O/27.)





I will be back later, take your time and decide which way you want to go.:smokin:

Edit, I am getting an error message on the video, here is a link, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSG72ljq6To
Though it is not working right there too, the top and bottom are blackened out?

Edit again, now it is working but the top and bottom is still dark???:dunno:


----------

